# I want to Party when i go camping!!



## fishinggirl

someone was mentioning before that they wanted to know if there are any campgrounds that don't cater to 'drunks'. i want to know where these party campgrounds are at!! everytime i go camping i'm stuck on one side with some really old senior citizens and on the other side with ward, june wally and the beaver.  i want to find a more party type atmosphere campground in southeast MI or the thumb area where i can fish all day and party in the evening!! :evilsmile


----------



## Kevin

Let me know when you find out.



Cause these days, Mrs. Cleaver and I are not so psyched at Whoooooohooooo! at 2:00 am.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Taylor Beach Campground in Howell......   :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :yikes:


----------



## jpollman

I'm with Kevin,

If you do find any please let the rest of us know. That way the people who want to get away for a nice quiet relaxing weekend can avoid them. I've had more than one camping trip ruined by a bunch of loudmouthed drunks screaming and blaring their music *all* night long. :rant: 

John


----------



## fishinggirl

haha... well, i'm going to 7 lakes state park in july for a weekend. i went there last year and there was no major partying to report unfortunately. we're goin' back there again because of the great fishing!!


----------



## Brian__T

Check out Put-in-Bay in Lake Erie in Ohio. It's a regular den of drunken debauchery. Have fun.


----------



## ih772

jpollman said:


> I'm with Kevin,
> 
> If you do find any please let the rest of us know. That way the people who want to get away for a nice quiet relaxing weekend can avoid them. I've had more than one camping trip ruined by a bunch of loudmouthed drunks screaming and blaring their music *all* night long. :rant:
> 
> John



I'll second that!!!!


----------



## tangleknot

fishinggirl said:


> i want to find a more party type atmosphere campground in southeast MI or the thumb area where i can fish all day and party in the evening!! :evilsmile



Just follow the campground rules. If that doesn't work, maybe keep the party at home, it's kinda looking that way.


----------



## salmonslammer

Never had a problem at the SFS camprounds.........And we've been plenty drunk!!!!



Word of advice thou.....Don't go to a state park!! and Please try to respect those around you.


----------



## [email protected]

fishinggirl said:


> someone was mentioning before that they wanted to know if there are any campgrounds that don't cater to 'drunks'. i want to know where these party campgrounds are at!! everytime i go camping i'm stuck on one side with some really old senior citizens and on the other side with ward, june wally and the beaver.  i want to find a more party type atmosphere campground in southeast MI or the thumb area where i can fish all day and party in the evening!! :evilsmile


You are making me thirsty. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We were at Mitchell this weekend.

Guys behind Pilgrim Village thought they had to set off fireworks until 12:30 in the morning. My wife is 7 months pregnant and I have a 3 year old daughter.

I tried logic. I tried being nice and explaining to them that we wanted to sleep early and get up early to fish. I was told to move to Canada.

What did work was after getting up at 5am to fish, I walked over to their cabin and put the air horn from my boat up to their window. Good morning :evil: !

The fireworks the next evening stopped with a nice finale at 11pm sharp.

I'm glad you're aware this could be an issue and are asking the question. As Rodney King once said "Can't we all just get along"

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## motcityman

Sounds like last weekend you found a possible place to party? and if you do it right it could be a great place..good luck fishingirl


----------



## fishinggirl

i'll be at 7 lakes state park on july 14th.....BEWARE!! :evilsmile


----------



## Tecumseh

Who needs a campground? Just grab a permit and camp on federal land. That way you can party as much as you want.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

why don't you just throw a party at your place.... that will save everyone some headaches except for yourselves the next day. that being said, everytime i went canoeing on the rifle river near standish.... it was quite the party scene for the most part, not that the operators really liked it, but its what we did when we were younger.


----------



## Bowfin1

*Interests*:
Fishing, pool, camping, hiking, hitting the bar on the weekend 
Why not take your own advice from your profile and hit the bar.


----------



## Huntinman225

Trout Lake Campsite in Gladwin is the place to go there is a good mixture of people there and you have a no motor (gas) motor lake with BIG bass in it (if you can catch them)


----------



## kds08

Hit the river in big rapids for a day of drunken tubing, or the campgrounds around silver lake have some good parties depending on the weekend not to many old people go off roading.


----------



## fishinggirl

in response to bowfin: just because i like to hit the bar on the weekend and play pool, etc... doesn't mean that i don't like to camp and fish!! i am not a loud drunk and 'wild' when i go camping... i shut my music down/off at 'quiet' time!


----------



## dongiese

So what do you drink @ the camp ground? *tequila   :shhh: *


----------

